# Yet another post about packs.



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so, I know that the 2200 is the pack of choice for the majority of the people here on the forum and to be honest it is at the top of my list along with the new Sacrifice. 
My question is, in order to make a fair comparison I was wondering if anybody knew of a pack that has a similar pull out meat shelf like the 2200. I really like the Sacrifice at 3.8 lbs and 3400 cubic inches but what keeps me from pulling the trigger on it is the fact that I would have to pack the meat inside the pack with all my gear. I know I could use a garbage bag to keep the blood off but I like the idea of hauling the meat/head on the outside like the 2200.

Any info on other packs similar in style as the 2200 would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i thought horn hunter made one like that? but im not positive... i wouldnt go with the horn hunter brand packs tho, but its just MHO.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I use the hornhunter mainbeam. I really like it. It doesn't have a shelf per say, but has a meat carrier that stows away in a pocket on the bottom, when you need it you pull it out and it buckles on the sides and top. It seems to work really well. I have been very happy with it. This is my 3rd season with it, and I've packed bucks every year but this year. 

There are a lot of really good packs out there though. I was really impressed with the new Eberlestocks - but I don't know what they have as far as a meat shelf goes.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well that sounds like what I'm talking about actually. The "meat shelf" on the 2200 is the same way. Its a blaze orange deal that tucks away then when needed clips to the top of the pack with adjustable straps to create a pocket of sorts. I will check out the Mainbeam as well. Thanks


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I helped a buddy haul out some meat with my badlands 2800. I think it is better designed than the 2200 as far as meat hauling goes. You open up the wings and strap the meat to the outside of the pack and away from the rest of your gear. It was very comfortable with an extra 40lb of meat along with my gear. I am looking for a bigger pack for bivy hunting, but the 2800 is a great pack for meat hauling and hauling all of your other gear along with it.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 for Horn Hunter, I'm going to give the Full Curl Combo, Spike Camp bag and the Meat Bag a try this next year. The Mainbeam pack doesn't separate from the frame so I stayed away from it, the Full Curl Pack will adjust out so you can put it around the Spike or the Meat Bags. My intent is to hike in, leave the Spike bag in the tent and carry the meat pack in one of the compartments. I received them a couple months ago, should be a pretty good system and the quality is excellent. Skeet
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search.c ... l+Products


----------

